# Installing metal pick-up wheels



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This deal has been frustrating the bee-jeepers out of me for quite awhile, so I gave it some thought and with the help of my buddy, came up with a perfect solution!. The metal pick-up wheels such as found on a tender, are pressed fit on a spline at the end of the axle..This is a tight fit!!. In the past I've reamed out the axle hole a little, and to my surprise, I made it too big!! RATS!!. Throw that one into the crapper..Once I found the correct number drill, I slipped the wheel over the axle and using my bench vise, I slowly pressed the wheel on the axle, but because the axle is of a softer metal, I bent the axle..RATS!!..And to add to the problem, the axle MUST be perpendicular to the jaws on the vise, or you won't get even pressure on the wheel, bending the axle, again...RATS AGAIN!!..AND the axle must be encased into a hole so while pressing the wheel on the axle, the axle will remain straight, with no slipping.... Here's the solution I came up with, but because I'm not a machinist, my buddy spent a little time on it following my direction and details of what was needed...Here ya go...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll note that the axle length on a link coupler car is shorter than a knuckle coupler car, thus the 2 different holes, and each one marked accordingly. The block as been machined to an exact figure so when you place a axle into the knuckle coupler hole,it will bottom out, and after the wheel is pressed on, the end is of the correct dimension to put into the truck.. The same for the link coupler truck, but that hole was drilled, and the end results are the same.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You will notice the end of the tool is machined to exactly fit the profile of the wheel, giving you a nice equal pressure. This part goes into your drill press.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a axle and wheel for a link coupler truck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Place the wheel on the axle and using the tool piece, press the wheel on the axle until it bottoms out.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

VOILA!!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the details on the inside of the tool itself, and how it fits over the wheel.














.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The details of the tooling are in a different picture, I believe one of the first pictures. Here's the set, along with the finished wheel.. This little project has brought sanity back to my workshop, and the wife and both dogs are no longer afraid to approach me while working in the train shop!!!.. I hate trains!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good flyernut!:thumbsup: What you need to do now is go into production and make a million selling them to other AF addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh: But of course, if one has to ask how much it cost then they can't afford one.:hah: I always wanted a Quartering Tool but got a shock when I saw how much they cost. It is good to have friends that have skills like machining.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Looks good flyernut!:thumbsup: What you need to do now is go into production and make a million selling them to other AF addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh: But of course, if one has to ask how much it cost then they can't afford one.:hah: I always wanted a Quartering Tool but got a shock when I saw how much they cost. It is good to have friends that have skills like machining.


My ex-brother in law was a machinist, my older son is one, and my cousin owned his own tool and die company for years..Quartering tool are too expensive for me too! There's a easy way to do it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice problem with the perfect solution! :thumbsup:


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*So how do you get the other wheel on the axle...*

without buggering that up..??? I'm thinking of using a small socket with a c clamp to press in on.... and hopefully the first one not moving on the guy....?

dr bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The other wheel is plastic and does not have the tension the metal one has.

I am curious now, normally I use a ready made set. Are you purchasing the metal wheels and making your own?

At train shows I find lots of cabooses stripped of axles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The other wheel is plastic and does not have the tension the metal one has.
> 
> I am curious now, normally I use a ready made set. Are you purchasing the metal wheels and making your own?
> 
> At train shows I find lots of cabooses stripped of axles.


I buy new wheels and axles from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.. I'm sure Doug Peck has them also.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Congrats on a well thought out solution to your problem. I have replaced or glued some plastic wheels but can't remember having to replace any metal ones. You obviously repair many more Flyers then most of us do, so is the reason you replace these because they are bad, or missing, or some other reason?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

flyernut said:


> I buy new wheels and axles from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.. I'm sure Doug Peck has them also.



Thanks!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Congrats on a well thought out solution to your problem. I have replaced or glued some plastic wheels but can't remember having to replace any metal ones. You obviously repair many more Flyers then most of us do, so is the reason you replace these because they are bad, or missing, or some other reason?


On some engines, Gilbert used brass pick-up wheels, the "copper-colored" ones, and early engines had the gray metal wheels, also used on lighted cars, etc.. On some engines I've encountered, the wheels were so badly pitted, and mis-matched, the engine had a difficult time running. I found that the wheels were bad, so I replace them.. It's makes a world of difference in most cases.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Nut,

Very clever solution. Nice handiwork!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Looks good flyernut!:thumbsup: What you need to do now is go into production and make a million selling them to other AF addicts. :laugh::laugh::laugh: But of course, if one has to ask how much it cost then they can't afford one.:hah: I always wanted a Quartering Tool but got a shock when I saw how much they cost. It is good to have friends that have skills like machining.


The same buddy made me a wheel puller from scratch, and the next project will be quartering tools.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

flyernut said:


> The same buddy made me a wheel puller from scratch, and the next project will be quartering tools.


If your buddy can make them fast and inexpensive enough, tell him that he will have some customers - at least one- me.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ive been studying this tool as well as the quartering tool that you've posted. Again, nice idea and nice work. The only issue I have is that I need to make these tools for (dare I say the names in the "S" scale forum) Lionel and Marx trains also. But thanks for these posts flyernut. Very informative for those of us who like to salvage the old ones!


----------

